# Dwarf Shrimp of every kind!



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

please remove this thread


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm placing an order for next week. If anyone would like to join my order I'm in Scarborough at Lawrence and Scarborough Golf Club. The deadline for the order will be Monday. If anyone is interested please contact Frank for payment arrangements and myself for pick up. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What happened to the JPRLs? They're super nice


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> What happened to the JPRLs? They're super nice


It's too hot, sending by courier is too risky unless its in the fall where I can control temperatures more easily with just a heat pack. Unless orders are big enough to be worth port to port then its another story =P


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Isn't anyone interested in splitting shipping to Scarborough?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My order has been sent out. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

